# cha cha the chincilla's new digs.....



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I got my chin a new cage today and I really like it.and so dose he..so if any of you are looking for a new ferret or chincilla cage this on is nice....got it at petsmart, could not help it they had the best price. this is good as his old cage I broke down and sterilized it and can use it for a sick or quantine cage, now I have two extra cages for sickies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Did we know you had a Chincilla?? I didn't,......I don't think.....don't remember hearing about it. Sure is cute. Nice cage too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Did we know you had a Chincilla?? I didn't,......I don't think.....don't remember hearing about it. Sure is cute. Nice cage too.


I don't know if I have mentioned him before....got him from someone with teenage daughters that lost interest...I love him, he's the best pet, no odor and he runs around the house at his play time. I don't have any electric cords in my living room so he can scamper about without danger. he hops back in his cage when I herd him in that direction and tell him "go on in now cha cha"..Im sure I will always have one so I went ahead a got a decent cage.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, that is a super nice cage for cha cha. Our vet has one similar to it in her reception area where she keeps the resident bearded dragon "Iggy" and it is great to watch him maneuver up and down the ramps. Your cha cha can scoot around much faster and I'll bet he enjoys it.

I had the pleasure of taking care of a chinchilla while my rehabber friend was on vacation. He was so very cute and I loved to watch him "bathe" in chinchilla dust.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cha Cha is adorable, and that is a wonderful cage! I've never had a chincilla but have been sorely tempted a couple of times when I've made the mistake of looking at them at Petco .. they are super adorable little beings.

Terry


----------



## vinayak (Sep 6, 2008)

thats fine, thanks for informing us.


----------

